# Another drunken rampage



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

So he came home last night and saw that I was in bed trying to get sleep, knowing I had to get up at 5:30 am to go to work. He texts me (from the living room!) "Can i talk to you?"

I get up, smear sleep from my eyes, put my glasses on and saw him on the couch with a beer and asked him what he wanted. 

He went into a rage about how I don't deserve to live in the house as I don't pay any of the bills, mortgage etc, and that I should stop paying my medical bills from HIS (our joint) account. That I'm living there rent free and he doesn't think he should pay me anything for alimony and if he "decided" to, it would just be to "help me out"...

To which I replied "You are the one who f'd up, and you get to pay the price for your infidelity"

I am so sick and tired of his drunken tirades! He goes out to a bar, gets to talking with his friends, then comes home and lashes me that *I'M* the bad guy in all this.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like a guy I know. You are seeing his true colors now.


----------

